# لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية



## thelife.pro (30 يوليو 2009)

*لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية*
*مسيحيون سوريون: لن تندثر اللغة الارامية ما دام هناك شباب يتعلمونها وينقلونها للاجيال المقبلة.* ​ 

معلولا (سوريا)) - تعتبر قرية معلولا المتوارية بين صخور الجبال من اواخر الاماكن التي لا يزال سكانها يتكلمون اللغة الارامية، لغة السيد المسيح. ​ 
وتقول غادة شربيط التي تتبع دورة تعليم للغة الارامية كي تصبح "مدرسة وتنقل هذه اللغة الى الاجيال المقبلة"، ان "الارامية هي اللغة المحلية في معلولا، ولكن غالبيتنا لا تتقن كتابتها". 
والارامية او السريانية هي من اللغات السامية التي اعتمدتها الامبراطوريات السريانية بالاضافة الى الفرس قبل 2500 عام. واستمرت لغة محلية في المنطقة خلال الحقبتين اليونانية والرومانية حتى الفتح الاسلامي. ​ 

وتعتبر اللغة الارامية التي تعرف بكونها "لغة المسيح" كما يحلو لسكان معلولا ان يرددوا فخورين، لغة محكية تم تناقلها شفويا من جيل الى اخر منذ القدم. 
ويقام القداس في دير القديسة تقلا للروم الارثوذكس المشاد في القرن الرابع للميلاد باللغة الارامية. ويضم الدير منذ العام 2003 مدرسة صيفية لتعليم هذه اللغة. 
وتؤكد كاتيا بدر "19 عاما" وهي شابة يتيمة تقطن في الدير "من المهم انعاش هذه اللغة لانها تراثنا الثقافي كما انها لغة المسيح". ​ 

وتعرب هذه الفتاة الاتية من ساحل اللاذقية (شمال غرب سوريا) عن تفاؤلها، وتقول "لن تندثر هذه اللغة ما دام هناك شباب يتعلمونها وينقلونها للاجيال المقبلة". 
وتعتبر سوريا اليوم اخر بلد صمدت فيه اللغة الارامية. وتشير التقديرات الى ان نحو 60 الف سوري ما زالوا يتكلمونها من بينهم عشرة الاف في معلولا. 
ولكن مع انتشار التلفزيون وتطور وسائل النقل وتركز فرص العمل والاسواق في المدن الكبرى، يهجر شبان معلولا بلدتهم الام الى التجمعات الكبرى بحثا عن وظائف وحياة افضل. 
وجراء ذلك، بات هؤلاء يتكلمون الارامية في شكل اقل ويعتمدون العربية وهي اللغة الرسمية في سوريا. كما هاجر كثيرون منهم الى لبنان او اميركا. 
تلك هي حال لاونديوس شلهوب (35 عاما) الذي ترعرع واقام مع اهله في لبنان. ​ 

يقول شلهوب "نتكلم العربية في المنزل انسجاما مع المجتمع، والنتيجة انني لا اتكلم الارامية ولكنني افهمها. افكر جديا في تعلمها وتعليمها لابنائي في المستقبل لانها لغتي الاصلية". 
ولمواجهة انحسار هذا التراث الثقافي، اصدر الرئيس السوري بشار الاسد قرارا باقامة معاهد لتعليم اللغة الارامية. وتم افتتاح اخرها في معلولا العام 2006. 
وتزامنت هذه الخطوة مع ادخال تعليم الارامية الى قسم اللغة العربية في كلية الاداب في جامعة دمشق، الى جانب لغات سامية اخرى كالكلدانية والسريانية. 
وتقول الراهبة بالاجيا ان "اللغة كانت بدأت تندثر قبل بضعة اعوام"، واصفة الارامية بانها "ام اللغات السامية". وتؤكد ان "افتتاح المعهد اتاح الحفاظ على هذه اللغة وتعزيزها". ​ 

الاميركية مارغريت روبنسن (23 عاما) تعمل في الدير منذ ستة اشهر، وتبدي اعجابها بـ "جميع سكان القرية الذين يتكلمون هذه اللغة كما اتكلم الانكليزية". 
وتضيف "رغم ان قسما من السكان هاجروا واستقر اخرون مكانهم، فان الاراميين يحاولون الحفاظ على لغتهم عبر فرضها داخل المنزل". ​ 



ويطلع غريغوريوس خوري (13 عاما) على دفتر علاماته المدرسية باللغة العربية في حين يتكلم الارامية مع اصدقائه.
ويقول غريغوريوس مازحا على مرأى من رفاقه "يعلمنا ذوونا تكلم الارامية لا كتابتها. في المدرسة نتعلم كتابة العربية،
ولكن حين نتقدم بامتحان نهاية العام خارج معلولا، لا نتوانى عن الغش عبر تبادل الاجابات بالارامية من دون ان يفهمنا احد​ 


 المصدر​ 

من الجميل الحفاظ على لغة المسيح 
ومن الاجمل النطق فيها 
المسيح يكون مع كل من ساهم بنشر هي اللغة وعلمها 
والله يقدرنا على ان نتعلمها مو لمجرد ثقافة لكن لانها اللغة التي تكلم فيها السيد المسيح ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز 

بهذا القسم اراك تعلم بان النقل من منتديات ممنوع

لانك نزلة موضوعين مع رابط 

على كل ارجو ان تنبه لهذه المعلومة

وسلام المسيح معك


جميل جداااا يا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (4 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى جدااا على الموضوع
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومة حلوة

يسلموا ايديك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا thelife.pro

على المعلومة الجميلة
ودمت بود​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## girgis2 (14 أغسطس 2009)

وتعتبر سوريا اليوم اخر بلد صمدت فيه اللغة الارامية. وتشير التقديرات الى ان نحو 60 الف سوري ما زالوا يتكلمونها من بينهم عشرة الاف في معلولا.

*تحية للجمهورية السورية ولشعبها الأصيل*

*شكرااا أخي عالمعلومات الجميلة دي*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Ferrari (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً للموضوع الرائع

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أغسطس 2009)

ايش داقلك أبوي

لك أبوس روحك وج وقفا خوي

موضوع رائع حبيب قلبي

المسيح يبارك فيك

ويعطي العافية للسيد الرئيس بشار الاسد

ليعمل معاهد لتدريس اللغة الآرمية 

اللغة اللي حكى بها ربنا وإلهنا له كل المجد.


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> وتعتبر سوريا اليوم اخر بلد صمدت فيه اللغة الارامية. وتشير التقديرات الى ان نحو 60 الف سوري ما زالوا يتكلمونها من بينهم عشرة الاف في معلولا.
> 
> *تحية للجمهورية السورية ولشعبها الأصيل*
> 
> ...


ألف تحية إلك حبيب قلبي

الرب يبارك فيك...


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا و جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## SALVATION (15 أغسطس 2009)

> اصدر الرئيس السوري بشار الاسد قرارا باقامة معاهد لتعليم اللغة الارامية. وتم افتتاح اخرها في معلولا العام 2006.


_موضوع قيم ومعلومات فى منتهى الروعه_
_تسلم ايدك_
​


----------



## sara A (15 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل جدا يا thelife.pro  *
*ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2009)

*بجد دة خبر جميل*
*شكرا الك*​


----------



## اني بل (15 أغسطس 2009)

لغة المسيح لم تمت في قرية سورية
مسيحيون سوريون: لن تندثر اللغة الارامية ما دام هناك شباب يتعلمونها وينقلونها للاجيال المقبلة. 


ولن تموت أبدا لأن ربنا اله أحياء وليس أموات ...
موضوع روووووووووووعة بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى ....
أحب معلولا جدااااااااااااا





​


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع و جديد 

و يا ريت فى مدارس فى بلدنا كانت تعلمنا لغة رب المجد 

شكرا كتييييييير اخويا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zama (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل أوى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى جدا على المعلومة 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## mr.hima (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ...تشكر علية وانا اختارتة كأحسن مو


----------



## mr.hima (15 أغسطس 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> موضوع جميل ...تشكر علية وانا اختارتة كأحسن لموضوع الاسبوع



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh....arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81369


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فادية (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على المعلومات عزيزي *
*بس  احب  اضيف لك  معلومة مهمه *
*مش  بس  في  سوية  في ناس  بتتكلم الارامية *
*فيه  كمان  قرى  مسيحية في  تركيا  وايران  والعراق  بيتكلمو  اللغة الارامية  وبلهجات مختلفة  وانا( عراقية)  وحدة منهم *
*وكمان في العراق  بتدرس  دلوقتي في  المدراس  الابتدائية  وفيه  دوران  كتيرة  بتتعمل  في الكنائس  للشباب  عشان  يتعلموها  كتابة  وكلام* *والقداس  كمان بيتعمل بيها *​


----------



## نجدى فرج (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك عزيزى كليمو وربنا يبارك حياتك على هذه المعلومةالجميلة للغة السيد المسيح وعدم اندثارها وربنا   يكمل عمله لتنتشر فى سوريا كلها ويكمل بمصر  نشر لغتنا الجميلة اللغة القبطية لغة البلاد الأصلية


----------



## salib 2010 (16 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لهذهى المعلومات القيمة ولا عجب فالفتح العربى قطع السنة البلاد التى دخلها ولاكن اصحاب الارض الاصليين مازالو يحافظون على تراثهم ولغتهم الاصلية وهويتهم شكرا لمحبتك*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## thelife.pro (18 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> 
> بهذا القسم اراك تعلم بان النقل من منتديات ممنوع
> 
> ...



  بعتذر لنقل الموضوع برابط  وانشالله ما بيتكرر هيك موضوع   بس والله نقلتو من اجل الفائدة  لان كانت معلومة اول مرة بقرأها وحبيت ان اعضاء المنتدى يقرأوها  شكرا لمشاركتك  واعذرني اذا اخطأت


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميرسى جدااا على الموضوع
> يسوع يباركك​*



   شكرا لمشاركتك    الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



   شكرا لمشاركتك اخ كوكو   الرب يبارك حياتك   صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> وتعتبر سوريا اليوم اخر بلد صمدت فيه اللغة الارامية. وتشير التقديرات الى ان نحو 60 الف سوري ما زالوا يتكلمونها من بينهم عشرة الاف في معلولا.
> 
> *تحية للجمهورية السورية ولشعبها الأصيل*
> 
> ...



  شكرا ليك  وشكر للشعب السوري المحتفظ بلغة المسيح   صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## thelife.pro (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل من شارك بالموضوع   بشكر ردودكم   وبشكر ترشيح الموضوع لبين المواضيع المميزة   صلوا لاجل ضعفي


----------

